# cleaning



## arthur (May 30, 2008)

Okay I.m new at this so the quwestions might sound stupid.  
 1.  Cleaning any soda bottle up on a tumbler using what  Copper---sand---brass beads.  
 2.  What do you use to polish,  talcum, copper.  I'm not not looking for professional finish just to clean and glisten some of these bottles up.  All have come out of water and muckkkkkkk.  I am in a wheel chair so what seems easy for you is quite a job for me.  arthur


----------



## RedGinger (May 31, 2008)

How about using Bon Ami or something inside?  I haven't tried it.  Does anyone know?


----------



## RedGinger (May 31, 2008)

A friend told me about cat litter too.  Of course, I don't know about these for tumbling, but just general cleaning.  I've finally convinced my Mom you can't put them in the dishwasher![]


----------



## Stardust (May 31, 2008)

*Have you tried vinegar white that  is and baking soda?*​*Works on Copper as a great cleaner and it's cheap.....*​*what I use on my antique steamer that holds all my bird*​*seed. White vinegar is the best for cleaning almost everything.*​*Today being the klutz that I am, i knocked over a spray bottle of *​*it all over the wooden floors, then slid across the room as the dog*​*started drinking it. it deters fleas and ticks in a spray bottle naturally.*​*I dislike chemicals, the floor cleaned up sweet, and I found my book *​*on 1000 uses for vinegar and will be rereading it this weekend.*​*~stardust~ []*​


----------



## buzzkutt033 (May 31, 2008)

hi arthur. a good thing to start with could be as simple as denture cleaning tablets. seems the problem with bottle cleaning is that there are so many different methods depending on what type of issue the bottle has......i've had a teal cone ink and a small perfume bottle soaking in 50/50 mix of muriatic acid and water for the past 3 days to try to get " stain sickness " out of the glass. some folks like to use oven cleaner on bottles. i've used Brillo pads and a wire hanger to try to get stuff out of the insides. there seems to be no end to what we try to shine them up. i usually start with a couple or three denture tablets and take it from there.  good luck fella!!

 Jim


----------



## buzzkutt033 (May 31, 2008)

i pulled that cone ink out of the " soup " this morning. was in for four days and i probably should have left it in longer. came out pretty nice,although it wasn't all that bad to begin with. i'm new at this also arthur and learning a great deal from these folks. I've been disabled since 1999, and while i'm not yet wheelchair bound, i understand how difficult simple tasks can be. keep up the great work fella.

 Jim


----------



## campdumpdigger (Jun 17, 2008)

I had some good luck with a paste made from baking soda and hydrogen peroxide.  That will also work to take the stains out of marble, if you put it on and leave it moist for a day or so (cover with plastic wrap).  Be sure to test it in an inconspicuous place first.


----------

